# Access recorded shows on HR10-250



## lightprism (Sep 26, 2007)

Is there a way to access shows recorded on this old HD DVR that has been disconnected - decommissioned?

This box is owned by me. But since I disconnected it from the dish, I cannot gain access to the material recorded on the hard drive.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No. The information on the drive is encrypted, and the DVR service is deactivated. You'd need to connect it to the sat and activate it in order to view the shows.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Was is connected to the satellite when you deactivated it? If it was then you may be out of luck.

Mike


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I believe the HR10-250 will let you view the shows after it has been disconnected. Connect it to a TV with no satellite connection. It will probably take a long time to come up because it will try to connect to the satellite, but once it does come up you should be able to view the recorded shows.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

bpratt said:


> I believe the HR10-250 will let you view the shows after it has been disconnected. Connect it to a TV with no satellite connection. It will probably take a long time to come up because it will try to connect to the satellite, but once it does come up you should be able to view the recorded shows.


I think that's the way TiVos work but the OP seems to indicate that he can't get access to the recordings.

Mike


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Did you leave the unit on long enough for it to crash through the satellite detection process? I have watched stuff off an HR10 and HDVR2 that were both decommisioned


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I think the key here is patience. I had one recording on my old HR10 that I wanted to watch....took FOREVER to finish booting up without being connected to the dish, but once it did I was able to watch the recording.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I am moving this to the "DIRECTV Legacy Receiver" forum.


----------



## lightprism (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you all for the help replies.

Answers to some questions posed:

- yes, I left the HR10-250 connected as it was when first decomissioned.

- I have tried cold reboot (pulling AC power plug) and letting it go thru it's restart cycle. It goes thru all the normal startup searching, etc, gives warning about no satellite signal, then sits at blank blue screen for a good half hour before I just shut it off.

Have several seasons of Monk, many Marx Bros and Laurel and Hardy films. Very precious too me.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 10, 2007)

Why not just resub it for a month and disconnect it before you drop it form your account?


----------



## lightprism (Sep 26, 2007)

Went back and checked thru the different suggestions here.

Unplugged AC power and rebooted. But this time I followed the instruction noted in the "Satellite Failure" menu and gained access to the List of recorded shows. The instruction that worked does not mention anything about recorded shows, but just follow the instruction and then press the List button on the peanut remote controller and you will see all your recorded shows.

Thank you everyone for the help.


----------

